# limit finder



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I was just wondering what everybodys favorite way to catch a limit of bass was in a tourny!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

My favorite way will be whatever way I someday to put together a competitive 5 fish bag.  I'll have to get back to you on that one.
Last year, in one tourney we fished, some other guys favorite way was to catch them somewhere else, sometime ahead, and bring them with. You know, helps cut down on all those tourney day 'pressures' of having to produce. Their favorite way didn't work out so well for them.
They got 'Nipped' at weigh-in.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

4 inch worm 1/8 or 1/16oz


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I wish I could help you out on that one. But please do tell if you figure it out.LOL
Good Luck, I would say finesse fishing, but I am looking for just 5 GOOD BITES!


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

I let the bass answer that question. Usually by tournament day you'll have some sort of pattern going. If I know their feeding early, nothing beats a blade,trap, or top water.


----------

